# Subwoofer Classic Box vs. Fiberglass Spare Tire Box



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

My a$$ is draggin on my sentra. The rear of my 2-door Sentra b13 is lower than the front. I have a qlogic box with 2 AudioBahn Aw125 12's. My question is, to reduce weight in the rear, should i invest my time into making a fiberglass enclosure? Will the fiberglass distribute the weight evenly over the rear and "pick up" the back a little? I just want to even out the car so its not slanted back since i will be lowering it with 16's. I dont want to rub.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Hmm...an i guess with the spare tire out the weight will be less also.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't really think the back should be too far down with 2 12's. I have 4 10's in the wheel well and mine didn't really lean too too much. I had them in a custom box, not fiberglass. My new box has 3 10's and it leans a lil, but this box weighs more, more screws and stuff. But, I don't think makin a fiberglass box will lower the weight any more than a regular q logic box. 

The only way to level out the weight would be for you to get rid of the back seat and build a box or wall there, but if you really need your vehicle for a daily driver, I'd advise against that.


----------



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

Again....I'd say shine...stop wastin money on your "hella scrapes" car...save up for a gsr


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hey, you're from voorhees? hell yeah, represent NJ. I'm from woodstown, bout 45 mins south of you, exit 10 on 295, or 2 of the turnpike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

djfonte23 said:


> Again....I'd say shine...stop wastin money on your "hella scrapes" car...save up for a gsr



who in their right mind would want a GSR, when you can buy a cheap ass sentra or 200sx and turbo it, for cheaper than the buying price of a GSR, and youde beat its ass all day long....


----------



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatever.....i wouldnt want a gsr or a 200sx, i own a Z33


----------

